# NEED ADVICE ON TESTS AND GOOD CLINICS



## shaz711 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone

I wanted to see if anyone can help me.  Ive had ICSI treatment twicw now (failed both times)  Im now getting increasingly concerned about what the problem with me is and if I will ever actually get pregnant.  I obviously have had tests done but I dont actually know why I cant seem to get pregnant.  My husband sperm is fine and we are producing grade A and B embryo's with no success.  I am now considering going somewhere to get more tests done to see if there are any reasons, ie. conditions of my womb etc.  Also maybe trying a different clinic next time (Ive have been with RVH)  has anyone any suggestions or can help?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Shaz,

Here's a link to the Investigations & Immunology board. It may answer some of your questions hun.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Good luck with everything! xx

Bunny xx


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Shaz,

Like you I had many failed txs. I went to Sims in dublin and found they had a much more aggressive approach towards finding out what the causes of the failures were, rather than just telling you to keep on trying. They carry out a whole range of tests that the clinics up here do not do - but beware they are expensive. Obviously I'm not a dr but I think they would recommend Chicago bloods which test to see if you have immune issues. Similarly they do DNA fragmentation tests on your dh's sperm as this can affect the implantation of the embryo.  I am heading towards the end of my ttc days and I wasn't keen to have the tests carried out as they are so expensive however the dr there was willing to treat me with drugs for immune issues - just in case. 

Hope this is of some help. I f you have any more questions just give me a message.

Leah


----------



## shaz711 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi

This is great.  Maybe its just me, I know I have age still on my side, but that doesnt make it easy when you have had 2 failed isci cycles, if i had plenty of time and it was just gonna happen, my doctors wouldnt have referred me to a fertility specialised after 4 years of trying, a threatened etopic and two miscarriages very very early on (about 5 weeks) if there wasnt something wrong, eh??  Sorry having a good moan, its just so many people around me and my hubby r not understanding the pain of wanting a baby so much, esp. r closest family!!  
  

Anyway after hours of researching, Im hearing about a Dr. Nair in Chicago  Has anyone1 else heard of him and how good he mite be  I think id rather go spend money and at least feel I was giving myself the best possible chance, its not that I think the RVH are bad, I thought they were good, its just Im not being tested for very much, just kinda saying its luck now!!!   

Could you give me a bit more info on the clinic on Dublin please, as obviously this is much closer.  I really appreciate all your helps        

Shaz
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Have you thought about the clinics in the UK which specialise in repeated losses or Implantation failure? They'd be mainly ARGC, CARE at Nottingham, the Lister, and then there's Drs ******* and Gorgy who will treat you in parallel with IVF elsewhere. Hope this helps.x


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree with Hollybags, the clinics in the UK are more advanced and experienced.  I've been to Sims and was not impressed, too many mistakes made including 'my' hormone results coming back with another ladies dob on it.  I only discovered this when I left the clinic and asked for a copy of all my notes.  I have since written 2 letters to ask for an explanation (Sept 09) and they didn't respond.  I'm sure others eg. Leah have had good experiences but unfortunately mine was terrible.  Hope you get sorted hun.

x


----------

